# How would you finish this door?



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I would strip door to bare wood, re stain door with Old Masters Penetrating Stain and 3 coats of Old Masters SparMarine Varnish including top and bottom and suggest a kick plate to homeowner.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Kick plate...good call!

Haven't used Old Masters...will check it out.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Send me the address (in a P.M. of course), I will go and take a look myself...I will also need the names of the HO, and a phone #. No need to include their email, I will inquire about that personally.
I will get back with you on which method I chose.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Send me the address (in a P.M. of course), I will go and take a look myself...I will also need the names of the HO, and a phone #. No need to include their email, I will inquire about that personally.
> I will get back with you on which method I chose.


Your assuming I haven't a clue....just fishing for options. (kick plate was a great suggestion) Once I start thinking I've got all the answers, I'll ask you for a ladder and climb up onto a cloud with you and watch all the little people.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Your assuming I haven't a clue....just fishing for options. (kick plate was a great suggestion) Once I start thinking I've got all the answers, I'll ask you for a ladder and climb up onto a cloud with you and watch all the little people.


WisePainter does not climb ladders...I am gently lifted to the top by my subjects...

gas can and a match for that fireplace fodder. From the looks of it, the HO cannot afford a resto...

imho.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I really like the kickplate idea. I mean, that eliminates 1/3 of the door already, so decreases the amount of work you gotta do.:thumbup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> I really like the kickplate idea. I mean, that eliminates 1/3 of the door already, so decreases the amount of work you gotta do.:thumbup:


You dont finish the entire door, THEN install the kick plate? :blink:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> You dont finish the entire door, THEN install the kick plate? :blink:



lol.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> You dont finish the entire door, THEN install the kick plate? :blink:


would it matter? Just asking your opinion (I already have an answer in my mind)


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

Would help to see the rest of the exterior to be able to make a call on the type of finish i'd go for


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Probably not, just seems like you may as well. It would probably take me longer to go around an area.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

This is a complete resto job to protect the wood from further rot...


When the kickplate falls of in a few weeks after completing the job, the phone is gonna ring.
Repeat work is great...unless.

To Colour Republic I am guessing brick finish.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

That looks like someone has been putting furniture polish or wax on it.That is an easy strip & refinish exterior side only. Chemically strip with Dad's 30 minute.Twice/Neatralize with denatured alcohol/clean grooves with 5 way/sand flats with 80/then with 220/steel wool all profiles/dust off/stain if needed/apply 1 coat of spar urethane/come back tomorrow sand & apply 2nd coat/total time 8 hours max


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Probably not, just seems like you may as well. It would probably take me longer to go around an area.


What....of course you would finish the 'whole' door first, then install a kick plate. 

We're not just going for making it pretty, you are protecting the integrity of the wood/door. Moisture could get behind the plate and rot it out. That includes doing the very top and bottom of the door.

....or am I missing the joke.....again. :blink:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> That looks like someone has been putting furniture polish or wax on it.That is an easy strip & refinish exterior side only. Chemically strip with Dad's 30 minute.Twice/Neatralize with denatured alcohol/clean grooves with 5 way/sand flats with 80/then with 220/steel wool all profiles/dust off/stain if needed/apply 1 coat of spar urethane/come back tomorrow sand & apply 2nd coat/total time 8 hours max


On the money thanks....never used Dad's. I like using Circa 1850 GEL. Using a 1 1/2" scraper it clumps and cleans off the material easy and clean.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We have found that instead of scraping we use #0 steel wool and that seems to work the stripper in, lifiting more of the finish.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I would recommend a wood bleach wash and a final water rinse. For the purpose of removing stains, such as rust stains, water and weather stains, it can help prevent blotchyness.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't do doors like this, they cost more to make them nice than to go out a get a nice door.How many hours do you think it will take you,and there really is no way you can tell for sure if it's going to look like you want it to. Talk them into painting it, if you can.I work for money, it's not a hobby to me.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Is it pine?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

It looks like fur or Hemlock to me.


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

sand it down, prime and paint it.
or replace.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

dvp said:


> sand it down, prime and paint it.
> or replace.


I tend to agree. it all depends on the replacement cost though. Don't forget to tell them they need to _maintain _a varnished door for crying out loud!


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Best bet? Hire a pro.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We do tons of em, no problem. If that's an oak or mahogany door there is no way it is cheaper to replace.Don't forget if you replace it you need to hire someone to install it and then finish it.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Retired said:


> Best bet? Hire a pro.


You know retired...you started off being kind of funny around here, but you've quickly gone down a road of being cynical, sarcastic and generally a negative person. 

I'm a one man show so I use this forum to ask some queries as they come up. I support a family, own a house, cottage, have my boat, toys, cars...etc...all on painting. I averaged $7000K a month net this summer....

...I don't know everything....but I do know you can take your "hire a pro" and shove it up your ***"


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> It looks like fur or Hemlock to me.


I'd have to look at it again, can't really see the grain in the pic, sorry, blurry...wouldn't be fur or pine, not maple, ash or oak...most likely Hemlock. I can tell for sure when I return.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> You know retired...you started off being kind of funny around here, but you've quickly gone down a road of being cynical, sarcastic and generally a negative person.
> 
> I'm a one man show so I use this forum to ask some queries as they come up. I support a family, own a house, cottage, have my boat, toys, cars...etc...all on painting. I averaged $7000K a month net this summer....
> 
> ...I don't know everything....but I do know you can take your "hire a pro" and shove it up your ***"


Seven K/month even in Loonies should get you one of the better refinishers and have some left over for more toys, time with the family and maybe even the price of a book by a pro on refinishing and substrate identification. 

Since you are all depressed and pissed off and bragging about your stuff to compensate, try sealing off that stoop that somebody used brick mortar on instead of concrete. I'd be thinking about a repaint on the light trim and some stain or paint on the stoop too. Who knows, you might even hit that 7k/month figure again.

With the Canadian tax rates, duties, VATs and the other sharing techniques developed by your politicians how much gross does it take to net that amount/mo? 

BTW "Hire a pro" means to ****can all the dudes who tell you to paint the door out or replace it rather than what you really want to do.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Retired said:


> Seven K/month even in Loonies should get you one of the better refinishers and have some left over for more toys, time with the family and maybe even the price of a book by a pro on refinishing and substrate identification.
> 
> Since you are all depressed and pissed off and bragging about your stuff to compensate, try sealing off that stoop that somebody used brick mortar on instead of concrete. I'd be thinking about a repaint on the light trim and some stain or paint on the stoop too. Who knows, you might even hit that 7k/month figure again.
> 
> ...


You may wanna accept that offer to join the VerNEPS team, they are immune to persecution from all Admin. staff...it will come in handy.

I advise it a.s.a.p.

Love,
WisePainter


yes i am trolling you, please PLEASE feed me!!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


>


The wood itself appears (from what I can see in the picture) to be in pretty good shape.

I would pull the door and strip on a set of saw horses. Once striped, see what shape the stain is in. If there are water/rust stains, an oxalic acid can be used along w/neutralizer. Sand/prep and restain. Seal the top and bottom of the door and rehang for the night. I pull the weather striping from the jamb so the door can be closed and locked without touching anything.

For a finish, I like 2 or 3 coats of gloss spar varnish.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Retired said:


> Seven K/month even in Loonies should get you one of the better refinishers and have some left over for more toys, time with the family and maybe even the price of a book by a pro on refinishing and substrate identification.
> 
> Since you are all depressed and pissed off and bragging about your stuff to compensate, try sealing off that stoop that somebody used brick mortar on instead of concrete. I'd be thinking about a repaint on the light trim and some stain or paint on the stoop too. Who knows, you might even hit that 7k/month figure again.
> 
> ...


Na...I'll just keep banking it so I don't end up trolling on this site in my retirement...thanks anyway.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

.................


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> there literally is no shortage of work for tradespeople around here. There doesn't seem to be any signs of it slowing any time soon....


Yeah, but it's "Canada"...the retarded little brother to America.

Enjoying your Big Mac and Coke?

lol, just kiddin', we are regrouping in ths Country and as history shows, we come back stronger everytime.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Yeah, but it's "Canada"...the retarded little brother to America.
> 
> Enjoying your Big Mac and Coke?
> 
> lol, just kiddin', we are regrouping in ths Country and as history shows, we come back stronger everytime.


Yes, our in-bread inferiority complex still has us apologizing for our Big Mac's and Cokes trying not to spill as we gimp along. 

It will be interesting to see what emerges from this depression.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> Yeah, but it's "Canada"...the retarded little brother to America.
> 
> Enjoying your Big Mac and Coke?
> 
> lol, just kiddin', we are regrouping in ths Country and as history shows, we come back stronger every time.


that doesn't guarantee anything really. the us is one of the youngest countries around, without much track record to base an accurate projected forecast for its economic health. I could see our country going down forever, not that that makes me anywhere happy, but, look at Rome. There's some track record. An empire stops producing anything and is dependent on its out-lands. The people become stupid and diseased from sloth, perversion, and gluttony. Hmm, sounds familiar.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

And that's how we refinish a front door folks, thanks for lurking.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> And that's how we refinish a front door folks, thanks for lurking.


:notworthy:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Yes, our in-bread inferiority complex still has us apologizing for our Big Mac's and Cokes trying not to spill as we gimp along.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what emerges from this depression.


Holy ferel cats!!!! I laughed my ass off!!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> that doesn't guarantee anything really. the us is one of the youngest countries around, without much track record to base an accurate projected forecast for its economic health. I could see our country going down forever, not that that makes me anywhere happy, but, look at Rome. There's some track record. An empire stops producing anything and is dependent on its out-lands. The people become stupid and diseased from sloth, perversion, and gluttony. Hmm, sounds familiar.


nah, it was Romans that had your attitude that ruined Rome.

Killjoy McTJ


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> nah, it was Romans that had your attitude that ruined Rome.
> 
> Killjoy McTJ


oh yeah, dang it, that was a question I got wrong in my classics class in college: 

What attitude did the Romans have that contributed to the demise of their civilization and empire:

a) Wisepainter's vivid and overly blind optimism

b) Retired's chaotic and intentially confusing ramblings

c) TJ's "pessimistic" but amazingly accurate description of reality

d) none of the above


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> You may wanna accept that offer to join the VerNEPS team, they are immune to persecution from all Admin. staff...it will come in handy.
> 
> I advise it a.s.a.p.
> 
> ...


That sounds just great if I had any idea what a "VerNEPS" was. Is it anything like a Yugo?


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> oh yeah, dang it, that was a question I got wrong in my classics class in college:
> 
> What attitude did the Romans have that contributed to the demise of their civilization and empire:
> 
> ...


 
I will have you know that my chaotic and intentionally confusing ramblings are randomly accurate caused by too many Big Mac's with in bread. 

Multilple choice posts should IMO, also include the following:

e) All of the above.

f) Some of the above

g) A couple of the above and if I change my mind and someone bitches. I get to change my answer to "No problem" or "Don't worry, be happy".


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> ...I don't know everything....but I do know you can take your "hire a pro" and shove it up your ***"


Lol. I guess there are some things _you_ know, that Retired _doesn't_ know after all.

Your response makes me think I shouldn't have held back so much in my responses to him. Oh well, no time for regret.

:notworthy:


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Last Craftsman said:


> Lol. I guess there are some things _you_ know, that Retired _doesn't_ know after all.
> 
> Your response makes me think I shouldn't have held back so much in my responses to him. Oh well, no time for regret.
> 
> :notworthy:


Do y'all really think this "Retired" cat is a "new" member? :no: Think about it - whenever he posts a specific post: a prominent member doesn't post or isn't listed as being in the current online section. I'm not going to call him out by name but it is another pathetic attempt to inflate his self-esteem.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

KLaw said:


> Do y'all really think this "Retired" cat is a "new" member? :no: Think about it - whenever he posts a certain, prominent member doesn't post or isn't listed as being in the current online section. I'm not going to call him out by name but it is another pathetic attempt to inflate his self-esteem.


There are two guy's that don't show their face when he is on a thread. I wonder why that is? I don't really care though, I just noticed that.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Last Craftsman said:


> Lol. I guess there are some things _you_ know, that Retired _doesn't_ know after all.
> 
> Your response makes me think I shouldn't have held back so much in my responses to him. Oh well, no time for regret.
> 
> :notworthy:


Like my distant relative Chief Sitting Bull once said," Don't let nothin but fear hold you back." Pissy commentary has a place here too IMO.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

KLaw said:


> Do y'all really think this "Retired" cat is a "new" member? :no: Think about it - whenever he posts a specific post: a prominent member doesn't post or isn't listed as being in the current online section. I'm not going to call him out by name but it is another pathetic attempt to inflate his self-esteem.


A season or two more of CSI re-runs and you might figure it out or at least try to convince the peanut gallery that you have.

Keep in mind that naming names if you are wrong is going to piss somebody off and there goes even more of your credibility. There are others who might even think you are a snitch. 

I think some famous psychologist said that or pretty close to it.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Retired said:


> A season or two more of CSI re-runs and you might figure it out or at least try to convince the peanut gallery that you have.
> 
> Keep in mind that naming names if you are wrong is going to piss somebody off and there goes even more of your *credibility*. There are others who might even think you are a snitch.
> 
> I think some famous psychologist said that or pretty close to it.


 
Yea - cuz I got a ton of *credibility* on this forum.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> There are two guy's that don't show their face when he is on a thread. I wonder why that is? I don't really care though, I just noticed that.


Seriously!!??

Reading Retardeds post here in response to that does make me think you might be correct. 

If that's the case this place has gotten truly 'weird'...lost in fantasy world. It's ridiculous that someone would create an alias to essentially be an arse trolling threads....true disconnect from reality....pick up a hobby, go golfing, whatever.

I won't ponder it long as I really couldn't give two poops if some guy is 'playing' with his computer and ego.....weird.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

It's funny but 15 mins after I posted that both showed up.lol


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> It's funny but 15 mins after I posted that both showed up.lol


I apologize for the spelling but it goes something like, "muuuuhaaahaaahaal!!

I think y'all may be able to get night lights at Ace, Home Depot and WalMart.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Retired said:


> Like my distant relative Chief Sitting Bull once said," Don't let nothin but fear hold you back." Pissy commentary has a place here too IMO.


Don't worry, fear had nothing to do with my temperance.

There are a couple definitions of temperance.

You seem like you have two different modes when posting. The mode you are in now is much more palatable.

It leads me to wonder if you may benefit from the following definition of temperance:

"A *temperance movement* is a social movement against the use of alcoholic beverages. Temperance movements may criticize excessive alcohol use, promote complete abstinence, or pressure the government to enact anti-alcohol legislation."


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r56/TaiyouTatsu/De-Motivational Posters/stupidity.png

Painttalk has gotten away from our roots.lol


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Just for fun stuff.
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_DG7wOScC0...lTnN2Zo/s400/Squirrels+light+saber+battle.jpg


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

You guys are thinking too small. Sell the homeowner on a new porch to protect the door from getting ruined in the first place. Doors aren't cheap and they're expensive to replace - that's why you protect them with a 20k gable.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Metro M & L said:


> You guys are thinking too small. Sell the homeowner on a new porch to protect the door from getting ruined in the first place. Doors aren't cheap and they're expensive to replace - that's why you protect them with a 20k gable.


20k gable is amateur hour.

I line up my customers with some contacts I have after selling them on the idea of moving their house deep inside of Cheyenne Mountain. For my cut, I take charge, by charging a bold 80% fee.

If they want the best contracting services available, it aint cheap.

Sure, a 20k gable will protect against rain, and UV degradation, but will it protect a front door against a volley of post cold war intercontinental ballistic missiles?

I think not.

:no:


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Last Craftsman said:


> Don't worry, fear had nothing to do with my temperance.
> 
> There are a couple definitions of temperance.
> 
> ...


If not fear then maybe a DUI or two? For even more ammo, see The Volstead Act where the temperance movement moved in then moved on. 

Also look up bowel movement. A singular definition that can be put to great use and they are not scary.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Retired said:


> Also look up bowel movement.


How ironic and fitting with most of your posts. :yes:


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> How ironic and fitting with most of your posts. :yes:


I can see that you are of the mind that some of my posts have value. I have yet to see that in any of yours. You may have to resort to multitasking or heaven forbid asking more rookie questions. 

BTW, I'm retired and you seem not to have much work and spend a great deal of time on this forum and if I assume correctly, playing games on your computer. Are you compensating or do you have a force of minions at your disposal to flush into the mainstream while you while away the hours in the reading room squeezing the Chamin? 

Your analysis of what to do with the door in question here was spectacular. Cliche' but nonetheless spectacular. You could be that very pro to hop up to Canada and knock it out in minutes. 

Next you will respond using some 7th grade technique demanding that I provide a solution to the problem. Other than painting it out, you must seek this out by reading and attempting to understand that the answer is already there. 

Time: 05:00 (+/-)


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Retired said:


> I can see that you are of the mind that some of my posts have value. I have yet to see that in any of yours. You may have to resort to multitasking or heaven forbid asking more rookie questions.
> 
> BTW, I'm retired and you seem not to have much work and spend a great deal of time on this forum and if I assume correctly, playing games on your computer. Are you compensating or do you have a force of minions at your disposal to flush into the mainstream while you while away the hours in the reading room squeezing the Chamin?
> 
> ...


Did you find that fish with your name on it yet?

Maybe I'll "overclock" my computer by playing pong on it today! LOL! <shakes head yet again>

Go ahead and hit your shortcut for Google and type in "overclocking a computer"


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Retired said:


> I can see that you are of the mind that some of my posts have value. I have yet to see that in any of yours. You may have to resort to multitasking or heaven forbid asking more rookie questions.
> 
> BTW, I'm retired and you seem not to have much work and spend a great deal of time on this forum and if I assume correctly, playing games on your computer. Are you compensating or do you have a force of minions at your disposal to flush into the mainstream while you while away the hours in the reading room squeezing the Chamin?
> 
> ...



Seriously Mods....why do you allow this?

I'm not interested in doing a tit-for-tat with you Retired, but what's the point of spewing such negative stuff? (you don't really need to answer)

I'm not posting on the other thread with your name on it because I don't care to participate with your 'game'. I read it because it's like watching a train wreck as the egos bang and bounce around. It's in an appropriate spot.

I simply don't find you humorous or beneficial just demeaning and negative.

This thread was a simple question about a door! I'm still a working schmuck doing what I can to get customers and keep the money coming in..and enjoying my work. 

You've turned this to another pile of "Retired's Crap"....


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> Did you find that fish with your name on it yet?
> 
> Maybe I'll "overclock" my computer by playing pong on it today! LOL! <shakes head yet again>
> 
> Go ahead and hit your shortcut for Google and type in "overclocking a computer"


If you are speaking of the full case of albacore I had canned, my name was on the case. 48, 8oz cans of real fish not the kind that so disgusts some. 

Just for a moment I thought you were less ignorant about the use of literals vs abstracts. Sadly,

I was wrong. 

I have Google on a toolbar and Bing on another. 

Take it easy on that headshaking. You could pinch a nerve and go into spasm.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Retired said:


> If not fear then maybe a DUI or two? For even more ammo, see


Lol. Yes a DUI or two was why I "have held back so much in my responses"

Having a slight problem keeping track of a theme are we?

Also, take shots in the dark? No DUIs here. Not even one.

How about you? Have a nip now and again? Or a thousand?



Retired said:


> Also look up bowel movement. A singular definition that can be put to great use and they are not scary.


Again...Lol.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Seriously Mods....why do you allow this?
> 
> I'm not interested in doing a tit-for-tat with you Retired, but what's the point of spewing such negative stuff? (you don't really need to answer)
> 
> ...


Dude, if you can't figure out from the responses what to do with a simple door refinishing job I have to figure that what you really need to do is get a book on woodwork. 

Steps:

Remove the door.
Strip off the failing clearcoat after you figure out what it is. 
Bleach out the old stain
Test the thing with a moisture meter or use the old plastic method used to detect moisture drive on a concrete slab.
Sand it.
Depending on the wood after you figure out what that is, maybe a pisscoat of shellac or one of the pre-stain products.
3-4 coats of marine grade poly which is self priming and has UV Blockers.

The rest is basic door painting and re-reading the suggestions that are still in the thread and in any number of books on simple housepainting and on the net. 

The kickplate is a good idea IMO and should be installed over the finish coats. 

My question to you is are you a painter or a handyman? Maybe the DIY forum as espoused by the peanut gallery is a better place if you don't want solid information and are satsified with PC BS.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Retired said:


> Dude, if you can't figure out from the responses what to do with a simple door refinishing job I have to figure that what you really need to do is get a book on woodwork.
> 
> Steps:
> 
> ...


I wasn't asking for more advise...you should read more, assume less? This thread was done 2 pages ago.

Maybe you have too many threads going on?

How I'm making a living at this is beyond me too. :blink:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> I don't do doors like this, they cost more to make them nice than to go out a get a nice door.How many hours do you think it will take you,and there really is no way you can tell for sure if it's going to look like you want it to. Talk them into painting it, if you can.I work for money, it's not a hobby to me.


I agree. This would be costly to refinish and maintain every year.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> I don't do doors like this, they cost more to make them nice than to go out a get a nice door.How many hours do you think it will take you,and there really is no way you can tell for sure if it's going to look like you want it to. Talk them into painting it, if you can.I work for money, it's not a hobby to me.


Thanks Jack Pauhl and John....I actually missed this comment by you John. 

By itself I wouldn't consider doing the door.

The whole story with the door is I'm doing the trim on all the windows and doors, garage doors (won't get into that one here), and the foyer on this house. 

This door was a 'nice-to-do' not 'need-to-do'. So I figured maybe someone has a slick method to make it pretty while I also do other stuff at the house.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Retired said:


> Dude, if you can't figure out from the responses what to do with a simple door refinishing job I have to figure that what you really need to do is get a book on woodwork.
> 
> Steps:
> 
> ...


BTW - thanks for the suggestion....your other comments are simply unnecessary....and I agree....so is 3 pages on a door.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Band-aid fix----- sand it down till the color is as similar as possible. Slap 2 coats of Sikkens Door and window in a tinted color, like 078 natural. Should be a relatively inexpensive band aid fix.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree with NC, and would do just that and tell them it will need a maintenance coat every two years.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Seriously Mods....why do you allow this?


I went to clean this thread up and I have 37 posts that could go for a combination of being off topic, off the wall, rude, snarky, a simple comment with a quote of another muck worthy post. I mean we are grown men here and we all know what is appropriate and what is not. 

Retired let it rest man. An occasional pissing match may occur but if you are having them with many members that do not have a history of being that way then you might be the common denominator. 

I suggest everyone think before they hit "submit" or if a member makes your skin crawl use the ignore feature.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Well said Sean, I agree. 
I mean really guys, you think Sean and I have nothing better to do than edit snarky posts. If you guys would deal with it by either putting him on your ignore list or just not responding, or reporting a post, we will delete/edit when we feel it is needed. There have been posts deleted, sometimes you never see them.

Retired, you do need to let it go. Feel free to contribute meaningful posts, occasional banter is a big part of the the forum, but your posts go beyond that at times.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

RCP said:


> Well said Sean, I agree.
> I mean really guys, you think Sean and I have nothing better to do than edit snarky posts. If you guys would deal with it by either putting him on your ignore list or just not responding, or reporting a post, we will delete/edit when we feel it is needed. There have been posts deleted, sometimes you never see them.
> 
> Retired, you do need to let it go. Feel free to contribute meaningful posts, occasional banter is a big part of the the forum, but your posts go beyond that at times.


OK, me sorry. Don't hire a pro. Buy a plastic door.


----------

